
Blockchain could let people offer health records for research - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-02641-7
======
al2o3cr
The article doesn't mention it, but I wonder how they're planning to avoid
WEIRD effects in the sample population.

[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/behavioral-and-
brain...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/behavioral-and-brain-
sciences/article/weirdest-people-in-the-
world/BF84F7517D56AFF7B7EB58411A554C17)

